# Boot Manager issue



## akstyle450 (Aug 6, 2011)

Is anyone having issues with getting stuck on "editing boot.img" on the latest boot manager? (v2.0)
i've been trying to install a couple ROMs lately and it just keeps getting stuck on it.
help please?


----------



## rommer (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't offer you much help on the issue but I have to say despite the awesome attempts at support by the developers they seem to have hit some roadblocks lately and development/fixes are at a standstill. Numerous promises to release targets have come and gone and I'm about to give up on this potentially excellent product.


----------



## akstyle450 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i hope it gets fixed up soon.
ive read in a few places about some betas that possibly fixed it, but no clue where to get the betas from


----------

